
FCC: Releasing 'Jokes' About Ajit Pai Colluding with Verizon Would 'Harm' Agency - alex_young
https://gizmodo.com/fcc-says-releasing-jokes-it-wrote-about-ajit-pai-collud-1822763256
======
hedora
I got pissed off enough about this to switch away from Verizon.

First I looked at Credo (hey, I’m a progressive!), but they only give 1% of
their fees to charity, and they pay some undisclosed amount to Verizon. They
cost about as much as Verizon, so it is unclear how much impact switching has.

I settled on tracfone. They’re run by the #4 telco on earth. They clearly
bought off the Mexican government, to at least the same extent as Verizon
bought off the US govt.

The difference is that I’m paying about $10 per line per month, vs. ~$40 with
Verizon. I use the same phone, on the same network about as much as before,
but, on two lines, I’m saving $60/month, which is certainly going to the EFF,
independent journalism, and progressive political campaigns this year.

Their customer service is not great, but is good enough, and I feel as dirty,
per dollar, as I do paying Verizon. That’s a huge win overall.

Tracfone let you choose between the T-Mobile, AT&T and Verizon networks, and
let you bring your own device.

I hope this helps you hit them in the pocketbook too.

------
moonka
Things like this are exactly why there is a need for these transparency laws.
If the jokes are so damning, maybe he should take his chairmanship a little
more seriously and not make them.

------
Spivak
This article literally proves the FCC's point. I wouldn't want to release it
either when a ravenous horde will jump on any scrap to hang him and the FCC.

I don't like their decisions as much of the next person but I'm not submitting
a FOIA for what amounts to their correspondence dinner. The fact that the
author thinks this issue is superserious is more a reflection on their
demeanor than the FCC's.

~~~
alex_young
FOIA doesn't have an it-looks-bad provision AFAIK. This was a dinner you paid
for. Should be public unless there's some other valid reason.

~~~
Spivak
I'm not saying the request isn't valid. I'm saying that this journalist is
fishing with a really long line.

~~~
Karunamon
Be that as it may, I don’t think intent (other than the request itself being
made in good faith) enters into it. Barring legitimate national security
interest (and that means a hell of a lot less nowadays!): Public pays for it,
public should get to see the details.

~~~
cdaringe
Exactly.

